# Spotify milestone



## Celestial Aeon (Apr 13, 2019)

Just wanted to share a weird and uncommon feat - today two of my tunes got added at the same time to an official 400k follower Spotify playlist. So 2 tunes out of the 50 are mine  It's not something that happens every day to an artist to be so well represented on a single official list so feeling pretty stoked.


----------



## reimerpdx (Apr 13, 2019)

Celestial Aeon said:


> Just wanted to share a weird and uncommon feat - today two of my tunes got added at the same time to an official 400k follower Spotify playlist. So 2 tunes out of the 50 are mine  It's not something that happens every day to an artist to be so well represented on a single official list so feeling pretty stoked.


Very cool! congrats!


----------



## Jaap (Apr 20, 2019)

Very very nice, congratulations!


----------



## J-M (Apr 21, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## CGR (Apr 21, 2019)

Congratulations - a significant achievement.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Apr 21, 2019)

I's a Brave New World for musicians, good on ya!


----------



## aegisninja (May 15, 2019)

That's awesome! Oddly enough, the band I literally JUST quit also got added to one of those official spotify playlists and is now blowing up (comparatively to before) lol.


----------



## AronVanSelm (Nov 14, 2019)

@Celestial Aeon 
First of all congrats on the achievement!
Seeing you're added on a classical playlist, did you upload your music in the "classical"genre through your music distributor? I also tend to write modern classical music but mostly upload it into the "alternative" category due to Apple music not accepting Classical genre..


----------



## Celestial Aeon (Nov 14, 2019)

AronVanSelm said:


> @Celestial Aeon
> First of all congrats on the achievement!
> Seeing you're added on a classical playlist, did you upload your music in the "classical"genre through your music distributor? I also tend to write modern classical music but mostly upload it into the "alternative" category due to Apple music not accepting Classical genre..



Thank you! I'd have to double check but I think I usually use something like Soundtrack and maybe Easy Listening. Classical if the tune is sort of pure classical. I guess the distributors have a bit different ways to define the genre select and I presume Spotify adds tunes from quite a few genres to this list even if it's "classical"


----------



## AronVanSelm (Nov 14, 2019)

Celestial Aeon said:


> Thank you! I'd have to double check but I think I usually use something like Soundtrack and maybe Easy Listening. Classical if the tune is sort of pure classical. I guess the distributors have a bit different ways to define the genre select and I presume Spotify adds tunes from quite a few genres to this list even if it's "classical"


Cool! Do you also notice a spike in streams during the working days and a drop in the weekends?


----------



## Celestial Aeon (Nov 14, 2019)

AronVanSelm said:


> Cool! Do you also notice a spike in streams during the working days and a drop in the weekends?



Yes, although it's not much related to this specific list. It's mostly that the music I produce and publish is definitely focused on background music side of things so the tunes tend to get playlisted to lists that focus on study music / work music kind of aesthetics so people gravitate towards those lists especially during weekdays and not so much on weekends.


----------



## AronVanSelm (Nov 19, 2019)

Celestial Aeon said:


> Yes, although it's not much related to this specific list. It's mostly that the music I produce and publish is definitely focused on background music side of things so the tunes tend to get playlisted to lists that focus on study music / work music kind of aesthetics so people gravitate towards those lists especially during weekdays and not so much on weekends.


yeah, I noticed the same thing when I got featured in a piano concentration playlist.
Really like your music style, keep it up!


----------



## Manaberry (Nov 20, 2019)

Celestial Aeon said:


> Yes, although it's not much related to this specific list. It's mostly that the music I produce and publish is definitely focused on background music side of things so the tunes tend to get playlisted to lists that focus on study music / work music kind of aesthetics so people gravitate towards those lists especially during weekdays and not so much on weekends.


That's especially why my music is not added to those playlists! I'm too "marvel scoring" for that :(
Congrats!


----------



## Celestial Aeon (Nov 20, 2019)

For spotify to work for a lone wolf producer one has to really focus on certain aesthetic to get the playlisting happen... And even then it's a grind


----------

